# Time Flies.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It is amazing to me how fast they grow......

Teeny tiny baby Duncan:









A little bit bigger baby Duncan:









A small/medium baby Duncan:









A bit bigger medium Duncan:









A big baby Duncan:









And he's still not done growing......


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing - he's such a beauty - and so is Lucky.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's gorgeous Sara, and you're doing such a good job with him!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the 2nd picture! At that age their fur is smoth like silk!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. He makes Lucky look so small in that last pic!

They're both gorgeous!


----------

